
Video lectures of mathematics courses available online for free - llambda
http://mathoverflow.net/questions/54430/video-lectures-of-mathematics-courses-available-online-for-free
======
conroy
Instead of just watching lectures, I'd suggest taking one of the many
available math courses:

Coursera (23 courses)
[https://www.coursera.org/courses?orderby=upcoming&lngs=en&ca...](https://www.coursera.org/courses?orderby=upcoming&lngs=en&cats=math)

Udacity (5 courses)
[https://www.udacity.com/courses](https://www.udacity.com/courses)

edX (10 courses) [https://www.edx.org/course-
list/allschools/math/allcourses](https://www.edx.org/course-
list/allschools/math/allcourses)

~~~
kenferry
These aren't really swappable, though. The Coursera/Udacity/edX courses max
out around courses appropriate for freshmen, whereas those linked from math
overflow range from freshman year to graduate math courses.

~~~
conroy
I wonder if Coursera/Udacity/edX will catch up. I can't imagine there is much
demand for graduate level math courses on those sites.

------
lovelace_
For more recreational math, I tend to watch Numberphile:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/numberphile](https://www.youtube.com/user/numberphile)

There's also a more-recently launched Computerphile, which has some
interesting vids, as well:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/Computerphile](https://www.youtube.com/user/Computerphile)

------
dbpokorny
A general point: learning higher mathematics is still quite difficult today,
in part because there is a chasm between how easy it is for a computer to give
feedback when a student learns programming vs. how difficult it is for a
computer to give feedback when a student learns math. (In particular the
proof-checking part) Sadly, there is little incentive for anyone to develop
innovative teaching methods for, say, potential theory in the complex plane or
group representations in probability and statistics because these are not
considered "useful" beyond the academic realm and industry niches...

If any enterprising hackers happen to read this comment, please know that
there is a small but devoted community of amateur mathematicians who would be
overjoyed at the opportunity to spend some of their free time learning
esoteric branches of higher math with help from the computer, if only the
right tools were available...

------
gtani
my list of free Linear algebra PDF's, the ones from UC-Davis, UCLA Brown and
BYU are well done

[http://www.math.ucdavis.edu/~anne/linear_algebra/](http://www.math.ucdavis.edu/~anne/linear_algebra/)

[http://www.math.ucdavis.edu/~linear/linear.pdf](http://www.math.ucdavis.edu/~linear/linear.pdf)

[http://www.cs.cornell.edu/courses/cs485/2006sp/LinAlg_Comple...](http://www.cs.cornell.edu/courses/cs485/2006sp/LinAlg_Complete.pdf)
(Dawkins notes that were recently pulled off lamar.edu site, gentle intro like
Anton's)

[http://joshua.smcvt.edu/linearalgebra/](http://joshua.smcvt.edu/linearalgebra/)

[http://www.ee.ucla.edu/~vandenbe/103/reader.pdf](http://www.ee.ucla.edu/~vandenbe/103/reader.pdf)

[http://www.math.brown.edu/%7Etreil/papers/LADW/LADW.pdf](http://www.math.brown.edu/%7Etreil/papers/LADW/LADW.pdf)

[https://math.byu.edu/~klkuttle/Linearalgebra.pdf](https://math.byu.edu/~klkuttle/Linearalgebra.pdf)

______________

also the 2 books that a lot of physics students use, Boas and Arfken et al
(Links below are for older editions; buy one if they suit your needs)

[http://www.scribd.com/doc/65695685/Mary-L-Boas-
Mathematical-...](http://www.scribd.com/doc/65695685/Mary-L-Boas-Mathematical-
Methods-in-the-Physical-Sciences)

[http://www.scribd.com/doc/84183760/Arfken-G-B-Weber-H-J-
Math...](http://www.scribd.com/doc/84183760/Arfken-G-B-Weber-H-J-Mathematical-
Methods-for-Physicists-6ed-Elsevier-AP-s)

------
MaxGabriel
Is anyone else taking Coursera's currently running Linear Algebra with Python
course? I'd never studied linear algebra much before, so its hard for me to
evaluate it.

~~~
renanbirck
I have been taking it. So far I've found it pretty good (I took linear algebra
many years ago in college and didn't remember most of it), even though I don't
really like the amount of reinventing-the-wheel (e.g. writing your own vector
class) involved.

------
prabhus
I have been working on a startup idea for exactly this purpose. Something that
is much better than posting bunch of links on various places, bookmarks and
emails. Announcing CoLearnr - A platform where topics can be socially curated,
discussed and collaboratively learnt. Very happy to share the dev site since
have not launched the main site yet.

[http://dev.colearnr.com/finance](http://dev.colearnr.com/finance)

I researched MOOCs as part of my thesis and found that the platform they use
and their business model is not so great! Is online learning as simple as
watching video heads with a bulk standard discussion forum? Very happy to
share some of my findings from the research.

\- Online learning platform should be built for learners and not IT
administrators. This is where moodles, blackboards all suck! \- Online
learning should be engaging and distraction-free. We can learn a bit from
social networks, how they show all the content inline and make it engaging and
addictive. \- Online learning should make it easy to link knowledge and build
conceptual maps. For example, based on the topic you learnt, the platform
should show the other topics that you could learn so that you can generalise
(broad knowledge) or specialise. \- Online learning should suit modern time-
constrained learners. For example, typically all these platforms offer just
one way of visualising a topic which was originally decided by the curator or
the IT administrator. But learners need various views. Won't disclose a lot on
this, but for example, a view showing only recently added materials, a view
showing only the items to read etc could be intriguing.

Please feel free to take a look at my effort and let me know your thoughts.

tl;dr CoLearnr - a platform for collaborative learning

------
CamperBob2
dbpokorny, your comment is [dead], might want to email the admins about that.

~~~
tzs
That's weird. He has that dead comment, then a live comment 5 days ago, and
then several comments before that which are all dead.

Wouldn't a hell ban kill all comments from some point forward?

~~~
vxNsr
No, once you get over I think it's 500 karma, you can upvote (and downvote)
dead comments, so if he got two upvotes on any of his comments they would
automatically stop being dead, I think.

~~~
tptacek
I don't think that's how it works; I don't think I have any special dead
comment powers. Dead is dead.

------
biohacker
[http://classroom.tv/site/search/math](http://classroom.tv/site/search/math)

------
aethertap
openculture.com also has a huge list (725 courses according to their title) of
free online courses in a variety of subjects.

[http://www.openculture.com/freeonlinecourses](http://www.openculture.com/freeonlinecourses)

